# Classroom setting=Nerve wracking



## brodydvy (Jan 22, 2010)

HOW do these people do it without going crazy at their desks??? I usually feel like just leaving. It's just so detrimental sitting there for 2 and a half hours without wanting to pull all my hair out. There are just too many warm bodies in the classroom, I feel like there's too much energy in there.. And I just want to be able to learn the material without worrying about being judged or hearing a stupid comment about me after saying something... Are there any good techniques or skills to apply when you are in a classroom setting and about to lose it? I took this term off due to my anxiety issues, I had to use a medical reason since they asked, but I told them I couldn't disclose it any further because it is very personal in nature.. 

Please help


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

brodydvy said:


> HOW do these people do it without going crazy at their desks??? I usually feel like just leaving. It's just so detrimental sitting there for 2 and a half hours without wanting to pull all my hair out. There are just too many warm bodies in the classroom, I feel like there's too much energy in there.. And I just want to be able to learn the material without worrying about being judged or hearing a stupid comment about me after saying something... Are there any good techniques or skills to apply when you are in a classroom setting and about to lose it? I took this term off due to my anxiety issues, I had to use a medical reason since they asked, but I told them I couldn't disclose it any further because it is very personal in nature..
> 
> Please help


Have you tried taking any meds to take the edge off of your anxiety? Have you considered taking online classes? I wish I could be of more help.


----------



## brodydvy (Jan 22, 2010)

Yeah I have, but it's still too much for me. Seroquel at night and Xanax to take the edge off when I need it, but it gives me a sedated feeling and I don;t need/want that especially in school, and I don't want to build a tolerance knowing it can be addictive... I do have an online class along with my course.. It's vocational school.. and this is also my 6th time or so attempting college again... so I want to make it work this time, I don;t know what else to do and I really don;t want to adjust my meds... any other options?


----------



## person987 (Jan 22, 2010)

It's really hard. Sometimes I just leave the classroom and pretend to go to the bathroom when I feel like it's too too much. I'm not much help because I'm not very successful at remaining calm and acting normal, but I can add that breathing seems to be the key. I focus on breathing properly, and I don't know if this is recommended, but holding your breath helps. If you hold your breath you can't hyperventilate, and it will halt the panic cycle long enough to get out or just to remind yourself to focus. What I actually do is to hold my breath for as long as I can, breath out very slowly, breath in a single deep breathe very slowly and repeat for an extended period of time. It works for me, so maybe it will work for you too (not to calm down completely, but to maintain some kind of composure).


----------



## brodydvy (Jan 22, 2010)

thanks for the reply babe.... my therapist gave me a website for this breathing exercise thing, and I'll give it a shot... my pulse is usually high way before, before class, during, and after class knowing i have to come back the next day. but again... thanks... 

i could always bring a stress ball to class.. haha... no


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

Does sitting behind everyone else help?


----------



## brodydvy (Jan 22, 2010)

It's a 2 and a half hour long class with no breaks and we all have assigned seats. I really can't complain, if I soldier it out for one year I'll be getting my A.A., maybe I could do with just enough drugs in my system


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

brodydvy said:


> It's a 2 and a half hour long class with no breaks and we all have assigned seats. I really can't complain, if I soldier it out for one year I'll be getting my A.A., maybe I could do with just enough drugs in my system


assigned seats in college? I've never had to deal with that. I've been going to a community college and the instructors don't care enough to plan seating arrangements. As long as you're sitting in a chair and paying attention, they're happy.

and I've had 3 hour classes, we're usually allowed a 5-10 minute break halfway into the class session.


----------

